# Collar



## Folflet (Nov 26, 2010)

Anyone know a good place for a collar? I already know about collarfactory, I was hoping for a cheaper site to make one or get something like this


----------



## Xavan (Nov 26, 2010)

Petsmart.com


----------



## Folflet (Nov 26, 2010)

I want a comfortable one, notice the padding


----------



## Xavan (Nov 26, 2010)

Wox said:


> I want a comfortable one, notice the padding



sorry, I was joking. I honestly didn't know places sold collars like that besides and erotica store.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 26, 2010)

that's ok. But it fits purfect, I am a goth furry lol, goths wear them and so do furries.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 26, 2010)

Xavan said:


> Petsmart.com


 I know this was a joke, but you can get some nice collars here. I got a nice padded deer leather one from petsmart.com.

But if you are looking for something more flashy. which it looks like you are OP i'd say collar factory.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 26, 2010)

Collarfactory may be a tad bit pricey, but you get what you pay for. The suede lining is definitely worth it imo. 

I've been shopping for some of my bondage oriented friends and I must say that their service, prompt shipping and quality is worth the price.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 26, 2010)

Aww fuck it, at this price I will get this and sew black fur on: 10 of these with shipping = One of these with shipping

Edit: ninja'd But I won't be getting my next allowance so I have 20 dollars to work with and I have 2 weeks before my friend leaves and he hates that I'm goth. So I'm gonna wear this as a goodbye present lol. We love to mess with each other.

Also, I forgot to add that collar factory doesn't put enough spikes, it would be like 8 for 14 inches. I want it packed with spikes.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 26, 2010)

well you get what you pay for


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 26, 2010)

Hm... Another Florida Fur...

Well anyway if and when you get a job invest in a more expensive one. They'll last longer and generally look amazing.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 26, 2010)

I plan on saving for a better one later


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 26, 2010)

Wox said:


> I plan on saving for a better one later


 
If it's not awkward, might I ask where you live in Florida?

Also are you getting a collar for a BDSM thing? Fetish shops often sell very nice ones.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 26, 2010)

Panama city. No not bdsm, I just like the goth style.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 26, 2010)

Yeah if you're doing it for the scene just go to spencers or hot topic. chances are you'll have moved on before the collar wears out.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 26, 2010)

It is more of a "I do it because it strange" or "I hate fitting in" sort of thing. Also it is for the furry side of me lol.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 26, 2010)

Protip: If you really hate fitting in don't make your style choices based on what is in a mainstream store. 

Anyway I think you should go for the cheap one. It will fall apart quickly, they are worse quality than dog collars, but you will only need it a short time because either A: the fad changes and you do something else or B: you save up and buy a proper one.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 26, 2010)

Where I live, I haven't ever seen a goth, not once.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 26, 2010)

Wox said:


> Where I live, I haven't ever seen a goth, not once.


That's the thing. It isn't edgy or different to categorize yourself into a known group. Because you have not seen a goth and know what they are shows that you are going off of what you've heard and seen of a known group. This group has to be well known enough for you to know about it. 
Your commenting on "I don't want to conform" or "I hate fitting in" is fitting in. That is _the_ teenager stereotype. Stop trying so hard to be edgy or weird. You just look like a shallow fool.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 26, 2010)

1) Who asked your opinion?
2) Why should I care?
3) Fuck you, I'm not a dragon
4) Notice how it is different ^
5) I like the way that stuff looks, I hate how people "go with the trend"
6) I like it.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 26, 2010)

Wox said:


> 1) Who asked your opinion?
> 2) Why should I care?
> 3) Fuck you, I'm not a dragon
> 4) Notice how it is different ^
> ...


 
The go for it. Like I said it will hold out until you save up for a good one.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 26, 2010)

Not weird, I just noticed you said that. I have a fish bodypillow hanging by a noose on my wall. How the hell is that not weird? I'm sitting on the computer naked, once again, weird. I'm a goth nerd, weird.

Also thank you for finally being kind.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 26, 2010)

It isn't meant to be mean it is the truth. Weird people do not talk about how weird they are, they do not try to be weird. The more you talk about it, the less sincere it is. 
Liking how things look is a fine reason. Trying to be weird is "posing" as they say. As soon as you try at it, you're not. 

It's a brain thing. They catch fraud often because people do what they think is random, but it looks nothing like an actual random number set. trying to be weird won't make you weird, as cliche as it sounds just do the things you enjoy and stop trying to appear weird.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 26, 2010)

I enjoy looking like this, that fact that it is not normal for the people around me to look like this is just a bonus. I would get a tail but my parents would make me throw it out, or at least my dad.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 26, 2010)

Well I am glad you like the way it looks. that is a good reason. It's also good to wait for the tail. Butting heads with parents happens a lot and it's best to pick your battles.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 26, 2010)

I just wish mom would let me die my hair though. She hates goth also, so I'm gonna wear the collar mainly at school.


----------



## Jesie (Nov 26, 2010)

Not to tut anyone's horn in particular but, Mr. Lagarto makes nice collars.

If you still want one. If you don't wish to order online, he attends cons fairly often from all over. You could pick one up there.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Nov 26, 2010)

I would just go to the pet store...

Then again, my type of collar is easy to find there. I want one like this. It looks good on my uncle's black Labrador and I think it would look good on me!


----------



## reaux (Nov 26, 2010)

http://store.vampirefreaks.com/index.php?cat=collars
http://www.imosh.com/COLLARS.htm
http://www.pitbullgear.com/Leather_Spiked_Dog_Collars_s/71.htm

there are lots of places online to buy spiked collars.  that being said, collarfactory does awesome stuff, if you want more spikes you can request them (and pay extra for them) and they'll put em on.


----------



## FredlyFatchet (Nov 26, 2010)

Firstly, Wox, Fay wasn't being a bitch. She was telling the truth. It's not being "different" to categorize yourself at all. If you lived elsewhere, you could be a majority. Try not to act butthurt, for the love of god.

Secondly, I get a LOT of good reviews from collar factory. I'd go with them. Or what Jesie said. 

Or this, since you must have longer spikes. Any longer than that, you're probably being flashy/attention whorish, plus it catches in your hair. Go down to Cone/spike collar...granted, it looks cheap and IS cheap, but you said that you want a better one later, so whynot...

I got it typing "goth collar" into google.

EDIT: Wait, why is this in the suiter's thread?


----------



## Folflet (Nov 26, 2010)

fawn said:


> http://store.vampirefreaks.com/index.php?cat=collars
> http://www.imosh.com/COLLARS.htm
> http://www.pitbullgear.com/Leather_Spiked_Dog_Collars_s/71.htm
> 
> there are lots of places online to buy spiked collars.  that being said, collarfactory does awesome stuff, if you want more spikes you can request them (and pay extra for them) and they'll put em on.


 
Thank you, some of them looked good

Edit: It is in suiters thread because I still consider it a part of a suit.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 26, 2010)

My main collar (wear 24/7 except for when formal dress is required) is a plain brown leather one, but I do have a black leather choke with spiked studs that I wear for "special occasions." It's literally just a dog collar my partner bought for me at a (quality) pet store for about $15-20, and the leather is much higher quality than what you're going to find in a "human" goth collar because it's designed for durability and long-wearing comfort. I've tried those made for the goth scene and found them rough, stiff and unpliable, and altogether uncomfortable when worn tight against the skin--the low-quality leather has a more plastic feel and doesn't wear well.

The best thing about getting a good dog collar rather than a fashion accessory is that the more you wear it, the better it fits you and the more pliable the leather becomes.  Usually the longer you wear a fashion accessory, the more it chafes.  xD  Which is not how it should be.

If you want _comfort_, especially if you're going to be wearing this often, get a real dog collar or a custom one made by a professional out of high-quality latigo leather. Anything else is just uncomfortable. But if you're only going to be wearing it every so often, then hell, just get a cheap one. It may not be your thing in the long run anyhow, and it doesn't hurt to find out before investing the money.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 26, 2010)

thank you


----------

